# Highlifter Triple Flow Radiator



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

:moon: Has Anyone Bought The Highlifter Triple Flow And Just Placed It In The Stock Radiators Place?! How Well Does This Work?! Im Not Wanting To Put Mine On The Rack Unless I HAVE To... Thanks! :rockn:M.I.M.B Rocks!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a whole thread on just that subject 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1264


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Know several that have done it including VT. Works very well. It will be susceptible to the same issues with mud-packing the stock one did though being mounted there, but if you don't ride in stuff like that, no worries.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

will it help the bike run cooler even in the stock location?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> will it help the bike run cooler even in the stock location?


yes it should, since I think it has higher capacity and is a high-flow radiator.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

it should help for 400 dollars lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It will if yours naturaly ran hoter and everything else is working right. But, if you have a pump or thermostat problem...or blown head gasket... well better make sure before you lay out the 4 bills for something you may not need....


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Blew A Head Gasket... My Bike Never Ran Hot Before Or Anything... Then One Day It Over Heated And Blew In A Matter Of Like 20 Minutes Into The Ride! Im Willing To Spend The Extra $400 Instead Of The $3000 I Just Spent To Have It Rebuilt... I Just Wanted To Know How Much Of A Difference It Made... But It Seams Like I Would Be Wasting My $$$... I Think I'll Just Suck It Up And Put It On The Rack... Thanks For Everyones Help... :rockn: M.I.M.B RULZ :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

3000 for a rebuild???? ****!


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes Sir... It Wasnt Very Nice On The Ole Check Book! Felt Something Like This :nutkick:... Not Very Cool At All... But They Replaced The Cylinders... They Had Some "Scars" As They Put It...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

LSU Menardo said:


> I Blew A Head Gasket... My Bike Never Ran Hot Before Or Anything... Then One Day It Over Heated And Blew In A Matter Of Like 20 Minutes Into The Ride! Im Willing To Spend The Extra $400 Instead Of The $3000 I Just Spent To Have It Rebuilt... I Just Wanted To Know How Much Of A Difference It Made... But It Seams Like I Would Be Wasting My $$$... I Think I'll Just Suck It Up And Put It On The Rack... Thanks For Everyones Help... :rockn: M.I.M.B RULZ :rockn:


Not wasting your money. They are a great radiator, and it will hold the temp down to what ever your thermostat holds it to mounted under or over the plastic. 

I have a buddy at a radiator shop going to make me a custom 4-core when I am ready. About 175 is all it will cost me. I'll have one that'l cool a v6 under my plastic when done.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Do Ride In Mud But Most Of Our Trails Around Here Have Mud And Lots Of Water To Rinse Out The Radiator/Clean Your Bike... So Maybe Your Buddy Could Make 2 Of Them And Ship One To Louisiana... I Would Like Some Of This V6 A/C On My Brute As Well... :afro:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

LSU Menardo said:


> I Do Ride In Mud But Most Of Our Trails Around Here Have Mud And Lots Of Water To Rinse Out The Radiator/Clean Your Bike... So Maybe Your Buddy Could Make 2 Of Them And Ship One To Louisiana... I Would Like Some Of This V6 A/C On My Brute As Well... :afro:


hey there LSU, I lived in sulphur for a while. then in lake chuck for bout 8 years. There is tons of water n mud to get in around there. Helll in maplewood subd. after a good rain could float most of these 4 wheelers ! No hurricanes this year i see. Were you there for rita and gustave or ike?


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea Man I Was Here For All Of Them... I Have Actually Been Living Across The Pond For The Past 3 Years? Did You Graduate From Sulphur? If So What Year?! Maplewood Drive This Year For Ike Was Flooded Really Bad By The School... It Had Way More Water Then Rita...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

No grew up in tenn. graduated college and took a job with E.A.D.S when it opened. Across from northrup.Worked there 8 years and things started looking bad for the company after it sold so I hauled it out of there. Although now my new company is not doing so well and northrup just won a major contract so I may be coming back that way soon. There was a lot of water with Ike compared to Rita. I lived about 2 streets down from that school for 6 months. It always flooded. I hated the bridge so I moved to L.C. I dont miss those hurricanes. I do however miss my house thats there in south L.C, plenty of room and close to Calc. point, I loved fishing there. Sold the big bay boat on the way out of the state.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Man I LOVE Fishing Anytime/Anywhere Down Here... Your Really Cant To Wrong Anywhere You Wanna Go... Yea With Ike The Water Was Up To Popeye's On The Corner Of Maplewood Drive And City Service... All Them Apartments And Houses Around That Lil Canal Flooded... It Was Bad... We Ride In The Carlyss Highlines Alot... Its Easy Access, Shorter Drive Home After Drinking, And A Pretty Good Ride... Did You Ever Make It To Topsy Mudd Fest?! Thats Some BBBBBBBBBBBAAAADDD Mud... Or At Least It Is Now...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

no I only recently got into the 4 wheelers. My thing was motorcycle drag racing. I spent a lot of time over at 3RD COAST SPEED. If I wasnt racing I was out on the boat. When I sold the boat I decided to get a bigger 4 wheeler. I had a big dodge around there you may have seen. White 2001 on 49's with a tube chassis. I also was at twisted a lot.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

LSU Menardo do you have a temp gauge on your brute?? if not i would recommend one because you can catch an overheat before it happens


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

BROW: Man I May Have Seen You Around... And Twisted Is A Pretty Sweet Shop... My Buddy Owns Lookers In Sulphur. I Normally Give Him All My Business Cuz He Gives Me The Best Prices...

GREEN: Yea Man I Put One On The Other Night ( Thanks To One Of The Many Great "How To's" Of M.I.M.B)... And This Weekend Im Going To Put My Radiator On The Rack (Also A M.I.M.B "How To")... So Im Hoping All These Pre-Cautions Will NEVER Let It Happen Again...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea with it on the rack it will stay a lot cooler. i will have to move mine some time i guess. i just don't like how it looks on the rack


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Like The Way It Looks... But I Have Some Speakers On My Rack... But I Would Rather Not Have Music And Be Able To Enjoy My Brute Without Worrying About Problems...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

LSU Menardo said:


> BROW: Man I May Have Seen You Around... And Twisted Is A Pretty Sweet Shop... My Buddy Owns Lookers In Sulphur. I Normally Give Him All My Business Cuz He Gives Me The Best Prices...
> 
> GREEN: Yea Man I Put One On The Other Night ( Thanks To One Of The Many Great "How To's" Of M.I.M.B)... And This Weekend Im Going To Put My Radiator On The Rack (Also A M.I.M.B "How To")... So Im Hoping All These Pre-Cautions Will NEVER Let It Happen Again...


this is the truck I was talking bout


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Man BROW As Crazy As It Sounds I Can Not Recall Ever Seeing Your Truck... I Mean Its One You Wouldnt Forget.... So I Have No Idea... You Said You Heading Back This Way... Where You Headed To?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

back to lake charles if My job goes away. I didnt drive that truck a whole lot. Even being married to a CPSO deputy , I still got my azz in some trouble with it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

and pictures do it no justice, Ill look for some pics of me standing under the rockers, Im 6"2. It was a real task to grab the door handle and get fuel.


----------

